# Brainshock Enterprises now online!



## BrainshockEnterprises (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Our new store is now online. The web address brainshockenterprises.com will not work for another month or so, but we are using a temporary web address for the time being - http://yhst-135117524848788.stores.yahoo.net/
Check us out.
All prices INCLUDE tax and shipping.
Obviously it's too late this season for Halloween delivery, but it's never too late for great Haunt items 

- Shawn
Brainshock Enterprises


----------

